# G.F Sleight & sons Grimsby



## paul44 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi I am trying to find photos/prints of Slight's trawlers from 1931 - 62 my Grandfather was skipper of many of them in the period I have all his old port record books and his skipper book and certificate.
Thanks.
Paul.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Paul and welcome to SN; I am in the midst of putting together details of the Sleight Fleet; I have a little online, so far, about the family and business. Which ships was your grandfather on? You are so lucky to have the original records in your family. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi PAUL
No doubt you will get all you want from Treeve,but in the meantime here is something that may interest you,if you havent allready seen it.
Cheer
joller6

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/rayricho/tiger1.htm

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/trawlers19151935.htm

Only ones in Red have Pics if there are any that you want? Not sure if i am on the right track here! So soory if its no use.

http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/index.htm

Another which may assist!


----------



## paul44 (Jun 16, 2008)

treeve said:


> Hi Paul and welcome to SN; I am in the midst of putting together details of the Sleight Fleet; I have a little online, so far, about the family and business. Which ships was your grandfather on? You are so lucky to have the original records in your family. Best Wishes, Raymond


Morning Raymond, thanks for your reply, see list below for the Sleight ships he was skipper on.
Silvria.
Ralco.
Recono.
Reperio.
Riano.
Rodosto.
Rigoletto.
Roxano.
Renzo.
Remagio.
Retrudo.
Renyo.
Renco.
Revello.
Rizzio.
Rehearo.
Reskato.
Remexo.
Restrivo.
Returno.
He did sail for other companys don't know how he had the time ha ha, these include The Atlas steam fishing co.ltd, ,The Grimsby exchange, Sir Thomas Robinson & son, Derwent trawlers ltd, Ross trawlers ltd and E Bacon & coy ltd. There is another one but can't read the stamp it looks like Taylor or Waylor the trawler was called Tokio. 
Thanks again,
Paul.


----------



## paul44 (Jun 16, 2008)

joller6 said:


> Hi PAUL
> No doubt you will get all you want from Treeve,but in the meantime here is something that may interest you,if you havent allready seen it.
> Cheer
> joller6
> ...



Thanks for your help.
Paul.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Paul....I see you have already had much info..but
you may be interested to know that in the Ian Allan
ABC of Trawlers (1958-9) there is a fleet list with 
names, build dates and tonnage of this fleet.I can update a copy if you wish.
Scorcher


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Paul, "Tokio" was owned by Taylors. There is a photo of her in the gallery and also a couple of sad ones of her being broken up at Grimsby.

John T.


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Paul,
Here is a list of most of their trawlers....


BENETIA
BRUCKLAY
CALVI
-CASTLE
CONISBRO- 
FILEY BAY
FORTUNA
KITTY
L. KITCHENER
LOCARNO
LOCH LOMAND
MABEL
MAGPIE
PATTI
R. CORMORANT
R. COUGAR
R. FALCON
R. HAWK
R. JAGUAR
R. KELLY
R. KELVIN
R. KESTREL
R. KHARTOUM
R. KIPLING
R. KITTIWAKE
R. LEOPARD
R. LION
R. MALLARD
R. PANTHER
R. RENOWN
R. TERN
R. TIGER
RADO
RALCO
RALCO
RAPALLO
RAPIO
RAPIO
REBONO
REBONO
REBOUNDO
RECEPTO
RECOLO
RECONO
RECORDO
RECTO
REFINO
REFORMO
REFUNDO
REGARDO
REGGIO
REGINALD
REGO
REHEARO
RELEVO
RELONZO
REMAGGIO
REMARKO
REMEXO
REMILLO
REMINDO (2)
REMO
RENARRO
RENCO
RENDO
RENOVA
RENZO
REPERIO
REPORTO
REPRO
RESERCHO
RESMILO
RESOLUTE
RESOLVO
RESONO
RESPARKO
RESPONDO (2)
RESPONSO
RESTLESS
RESTO
RESTRIVO
RETAKO
RETRUDO
RETURNO
REVELLO
REVERTO
REVIGO (2)
REX
RHENO
RHINE
RHONE
RIALTO
RIANO
RIDEO
RIGHTO
RIGOLLETO
RINALDO
RINTO
RIO
RIPARVO
RISKATO
RISTANGO
RIZZIO
RODINO
RODOSTO
ROLANDO
ROLLO
ROLULO
ROMEO
RONSO
ROSCO
ROSERNO
ROSS KASHMIR
ROTO
ROWSLEY
ROXANO
ROYALLIST
ROYALO
RUBATO
RUBICO
RUPERT
SEA HORSE
ST. MELANTE
STRATHDON

I have photo's of all you ask for. The RENYO didn't exsist....was the spelling correct?
If you send me a P.M, with your email address, I will forward the photo's on to you, plus one of the Tokio.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Paul,
H. L. Taylor's had three Tokio's......GY 157 was built in 1906 and scrapped in 1948 and I would guess that this is the one you are after. 
GY 167 was the ex-WILLIAM BRADY, 1918 and renamed Tokio in 1951, scrapped in 1961. 
The final Tokio was a diesel trawler built in 1961 and was scrapped here in GY last year.
Steve


----------



## ravin (Apr 28, 2010)

my great grandad was on the resto when it sank


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello I'm Bryan and I am looking for information on the loss of HMT Remarko as my great grandad was lost with her. Has anyone got any photos of her and also any knowledge of the sinking? if possible before rememberance day would be great.


----------



## Lammy125 (Feb 12, 2011)

HMS Retako (FY 838)

GY253 

Hi All ,
New today so forgive me if I post in the wrong place or something.


I have been trying to find information on my grandfather ( John Frank Clark) , proving to be a challenge as running out of folk to ask questions of and those still here have very limited information or none ,however I have just received all the official paper work to find his naval information sent to me by an aunt as my uncle was starting the process late last year and has now passed on ,what i did find in all this do***entation was the reference in a letter saying he had served on HMS Retako in group 105 minesweepers.
There is some info out there on the web as detailed below.

my question is has anyone additional information,crew list ,photo or general information? 

Minesweeping Group 105 - minesweeping trawlers RETAKO (Sk P Welsh RNR)at Granton

HMS Retako (FY 838)

MS Trawler
Navy	The Royal Navy
Type	MS Trawler
Class	[No specific class] 
Pennant	FY 838 
Built by	Cook, Welton & Gemmill (Beverley, U.K.) 

Launched	6 Jun 1914 
Commissioned	Jun 1940 

History	
Completed on 23 July 1914.
Taken over by the Admiralty in June 1940.
Displacement: 245 tons.

Returned to her owner in February 1945.
Scrapped at Ghent, Belgium on 8 March 1962.
Thank you 

Mark Dawson
Lammy125


Location: Essex


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

this is all I found for you http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/7137.html 
I see your ship was returned to owner so did your grandfather survive the war? was he RN or RNR and what rating was he?


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

RETAKO GY253 O.N.136990 also served in WW1.
She had Admiralty Number 1608 and was taken into service in April 1915 until released in 1919.
She was armed with a 12-pounder gun during that time.
I believe Grimsby Central Library have some photographs of RETAKO.
There may also have some newspaper cuttings about her fishing career.
Contact Derek O'Connell at
[email protected]

Regards
Dave


----------



## Lammy125 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Remarko and Dave 

Thank you for the information 

Yes my grandfather did survive the war I have no idea if he was RN or RNR but I do know he was a Stoker 

Regards


----------



## remarko (Nov 9, 2011)

You could request his service record from the navy that would give postings ranks attained and service periods.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Some interesting co-incidences for me in this thread. I sailed with a superb Master called Gordon Sleight and he hailed from Grimsby, he held FG Fishing tickets as well as Master FG and I recall he served on Ross Trawlers during the cod war. I sailed with him for about three years as Mate during the 70's. A pleasure to sail with, never a dull moment. Any connection I wonder?

regards
Dave


----------



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

I would appreciate any information with regards the date of the rescue and approximate position on the below:-
William Albert Watson, Esq., Skipper of the st Retako (George F. Sleight)
MBE - for brave conduct
The London Gazette reports:-
The s.t. " Retako " was engaged in fishing in the North Sea when a pilot was seen to bale out from an American aircraft. The skipper immediately gave orders to proceed at full speed to the rescue, although he knew that this involved a hazardous journey of about three miles into a declared minefield. The "Retako" was brought alongside the airman in about 25 minutes.
Skipper Watson displayed great courage in taking his trawler into the minefield and, by his prompt action, was responsible for the rescue of the pilot.
31 August 1945 Gazette Issue 37250, Supplement 4433 published 04 September 1945
Noel Augustus Kinch, Ship’s Cook, st Retako (George F. Sleight)
Commendations - for brave conduct when their ships encountered enemy submarines, aircraft, ships or mines
31 August 1945 Gazette Issue 37250, Supplement 4434 published 04 September 1945
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike


----------

